# Three Nuns



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Can someone give me a little feedback about this vintage tobacco?
Thank you!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Can someone give me a little feedback about this vintage tobacco?
> Thank you!


i've never had it, but i was just eyeballing some older stuff today. it sounds like something i would enjoy - coin shaped Virginia Perique blend.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

bruce you can go to www.tobaccoreviews.com and look up reviews for almost any blend you can think of. there are sites that do sell vintage tins, just have to look them up. i see three nuns go for a pretty hefty amount in 50 gram tins with less age (ebay) than on knoxcigar with the 100 gram tins with 30 plus yrs. so it may not be such a bad price all things considered.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

are there different versions of Three Nuns?

what is current production, and what is out of production.. uh... production?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

IHT said:


> are there different versions of Three Nuns?
> 
> what is current production, and what is out of production.. uh... production?


not available in the US - you could probably get it from a European vendor...

While you are there, pick up a pouch or two of St. Bruno, Condor and Craven.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

I purchaced a few pouches last year. I wasnt dissapointed with them but the tinned version is supposed to be light years ahead in every way.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

that's odd that Knoxcigar has a (100g) tin for $100, but i've found another place that has a tin from the 90's for $10 (50g). unless i'm just NOT seeing another "0". i'll go check to make sure.
i've also been reading up on this blend the past few days, and it seems that there's been two makers of this.
says made in "denmark" on the tin....

hmm... very odd. i may have to buy that tin just to find out (maybe that old tin of Escudo as well - with some Xmas money).


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

this is what i'm talking about...
this description from Synjeco about Three Nun's:
_"Description: 
This tobacco is every bit as good as it is claimed to be. Whether or not it is similar/identical to the older version is nothing I want to get into, since it has no purpose. I do enjoy smoking this one, and I like the natural, sourish taste and aroma. It is a treat for anyone who appreciates natural, pressed VAs with Perique. The taste is very consistent till the last shred of tobacco. You can either pack it as it is or rub it out; in any case, it is a slow, cool burning tobacco. The combustion is also quite regular. I see it as a tobacco you could smoke the whole day long, and it has a pleasant after-taste, and does not compromise the taste of the pipe(s) you smoke it in. The taste and aroma of the Perique is quite evident, and is truly delicious."_


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

greg those tins at knoxcigar are from the 70's i think.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Yes, the tins from Knox cigars are from the 70's.
Just bought a couple to see what vintage pipe tobacco is all about!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

EnyafanJT said:


> greg those tins at knoxcigar are from the 70's i think.


i c... i missed that in the item description then.
the stuff on another site from the 90s is still $10 though.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I know.....I'm friggin crazy for buying these, but hey, what the heck, I'll just sell some vintage cigars to cover the cost! LOL!


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Nooner said:


> not available in the US - you could probably get it from a European vendor...
> 
> While you are there, pick up a pouch or two of St. Bruno, Condor and Craven.


Nooner, your link only opens up a yahoo search page. Do you have some links to European vendors?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

CigarGal said:


> Nooner, your link only opens up a yahoo search page. Do you have some links to European vendors?


if you check his post, at the bottom it shows it was edited by me. the link was to a very well known cuban cigar vendor in the UK.


----------



## Trumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

I have about 20 tins of it I bought from Daniel at Synjeco about 8 years ago. It is a wonderful tobacco. I believe they went through some changes recently and the newer (although they deny it's any different) blend is still good, but not as good. A coworker had 200 gr tin (at least 25 years old) in his collection that lost it's seal. So he had no other choice but to smoke it. He gave me some and it was awesome. Jet black, full, rich, and smoooooooth. However, it wasn't as good as the 70 year old Capstain I had once. That was otherworldly.

There are some wonderful VA/Per blends out there now. The G&H blends are great, and Escudo is still available and wonderful as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Trumpet said:


> and Escudo is still available and wonderful as well.


reminds me to go deposit some Xmas money (and fantasy football winnings) into _my_ account, then i can finally pull the trigger on that aged tin of Escudo (and a tin of three nuns) - if bruce didn't buy it already.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

nope, didn't pick up the Escudo. Did get a few tins of the Three Nuns though.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

How does C&D Three Friars compare to Three Nuns? It is supposed to be a copy of it.

Actually, I think I have both. I guess I may have to experiment


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Any update on this tobacco? I've been eyeing a tin of Three Nuns from the 90's, myself.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The stuff from the 70's is a great smoke. I have heard that the tins from the 90's are a different animal. mr.c c has tried both recently and he told me that there is no comparison. But who knows, maybey the stuff from the 90's will be as good in another 20 years!.......

That being said, the tins from the 70's was made in Scotland, whereas the smaller 50gm tins from the 90's were made in Denmark I believe. So technically, two different animals.

Tell you what, the Three Nuns from the 70's is every bit worth the price they are asking IMHO.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

Bruce said:


> The stuff from the 70's is a great smoke. I have heard that the tins from the 90's are a different animal. mr.c c has tried both recently and he told me that there is no comparison. But who knows, maybey the stuff from the 90's will be as good in another 20 years!.......
> 
> That being said, the tins from the 70's was made in Scotland, whereas the smaller 50gm tins from the 90's were made in Denmark I believe. So technically, two different animals.
> 
> Tell you what, the Three Nuns from the 70's is every bit worth the price they are asking IMHO.


 so do you have sugar crystals from the virginia in the 70's tin? is the perique mellow or still strong and peppery? do you think the age has made it a more complex or is it more complex than the tins from the 90's?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The tobacco was almost black with a sticky consistancy. STRONG smell of raisins/plum/dates. The perique is mellow and smooth as is the tobacco. Still can catch quite good buzz from vitamin N.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

thank you sir. really 125 in not bad per se considering it is 100 grams and has serious age.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

IHT said:


> are there different versions of Three Nuns?
> 
> what is current production, and what is out of production.. uh... production?


Yes, there are at least three versions. The first of the three that I am aware of, the original blend, came in round tins. That was discontinued about 15 /20 years ago. Then came the version in a square tin. As I understand it that was discontinued several years back. The last version, as I understand it, comes in a pouch. I do not believe that it was ever available in the USA but I may be wrong about that. It use to be easily available from vendors in the UK but I believe that source has dried up pretty much as well.

Johnny


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Yes, there are at least three versions. The first of the three that I am aware of, the original blend, came in round tins. That was discontinued about 15 /20 years ago. Then came the version in a square tin. As I understand it that was discontinued several years back. The last version, as I understand it, comes in a pouch. I do not believe that it was ever available in the USA but I may be wrong about that. It use to be easily available from vendors in the UK but I believe that source has dried up pretty much as well.
> 
> Johnny


THere is an English , Scottish, and Danish version. I have seen round tins from the late 1990s. Have seen vintage tins rectangular. Current pruduction comes in pouch and 50 gram tin.

Bell's Three Nuns

Bell's Three Nuns tins may be found in five flavors.

* Prior to the 1980's Three Nuns came either in an orange bordered solid brown (or earlier, sold black) 'coin twist' tin or through the 1960's in a 'knife lid' tin or prior to World War II in a hinged rectangular tin.
* In the 1980's the 'coin twist' tin was changed from orange bordered solid brown to an orange bordered brown wood grained and marked Made in Scotland although there are some 50 gram tins without that latter marking._tonight I sent an email to knox asking about this Bruce_
* In the 1990's production was shifted to Denmark. The Danish production came in both orange bordered solid brown and wood grained tins but all tins regardless of size or color are marked Made in Denmark either on the top or side of the tin top.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

mr.c said:


> THere is an English , Scottish, and Danish version. I have seen round tins from the late 1990s. Have seen vintage tins rectangular. Current pruduction comes in pouch and 50 gram tin.
> 
> Bell's Three Nuns
> 
> ...


Thanks for that great information. Your comment "Bell's Three Nuns tins may be found in five flavors.", really caught my interest. I never new that. I did know that it was produced in several different countries over the years but I always thought that the blends were based on the same formulas. I have six sealed square tins, that I believe are from the 90's. Do you know what the various flavors are?


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Thanks for that great information. Your comment "Bell's Three Nuns tins may be found in five flavors.", really caught my interest. I never new that. I did know that it was produced in several different countries over the years but I always thought that the blends were based on the same formulas. I have six sealed square tins, that I believe are from the 90's. Do you know what the various flavors are?


I dont know what the 5 flavors are but 3 nuns did come in a "empire blend" (aromatic?) , has a yellow tin.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...tem&refwidgettype=osi_widget#ebayphotohosting


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

This is definetly an interesting thread. So, is this one a Danish Tin? It doesn't say Denmark anywhere on it, but the vendor is advertising it as at least ten years old, so (if it is about 10 years) would that by default make it Danish? Bruce, your tins from the 70's don't look like this do they?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Judds-Sealed-50...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

No. My tins are round and say "Made in Scotland" on them.
I found out through a little investigation by mr.c that my tins are from the 80's...not the 70's. When I called and told the vendor this, all he said was "so what, send them back....I have tons of customers that want to buy them".

Needless to say, I will not be buying from him anymore.
That being said, the Three Nuns that I have is an excellent vintage tobacco. Smoking stuff like this makes it hard to smoke anything else. Glad I have 4 - 100 gram tins of it!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Bruce said:


> No. My tins are round and say "Made in Scotland" on them.
> I found out through a little investigation by mr.c that my tins are from the 80's...not the 70's. When I called and told the vendor this, all he said was "so what, send them back....I have tons of customers that want to buy them".
> 
> Needless to say, I will not be buying from him anymore.
> That being said, the Three Nuns that I have is an excellent vintage tobacco. Smoking stuff like this makes it hard to smoke anything else. Glad I have 4 - 100 gram tins of it!


Cool, glad you like it so well. That's fairly tacky of that vendor though isn't it?!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> No. My tins are round and say "Made in Scotland" on them.
> I found out through a little investigation by mr.c that my tins are from the 80's...not the 70's. When I called and told the vendor this, all he said was "so what, send them back....I have tons of customers that want to buy them".
> 
> Needless to say, I will not be buying from him anymore.
> That being said, the Three Nuns that I have is an excellent vintage tobacco. Smoking stuff like this makes it hard to smoke anything else. Glad I have 4 - 100 gram tins of it!


is that the place i sent you a link to?? i hope not...


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

IHT said:


> is that the place i sent you a link to?? i hope not...


knox cigar they blow, sent the f-tard an email asking how they dated their tins never got back yo me.:c :fu


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

mr.c said:


> knox cigar they blow, sent the f-tard an email asking how they dated their tins never got back yo me.:c :fu


Noted, out of me bookmarks they go. Bastages.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Tried some of this over the weekend. Was not overly enthralled with it. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

which one did you try, the round tin or the square? The round tinned TN is awesome IMHO. I have heard less than stellar reviews about the square tin. Although, I have read reviews saying that the with proper age, the square tins get just as good as the rounds....but it take ten years!

Kinda reminds me of cigars!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bruce said:


> which one did you try, the round tin or the square? The round tinned TN is awesome IMHO. I* have heard less than stellar reviews about the square tin.* Although, I have read reviews saying that the with proper age, the square tins get just as good as the rounds....but it take ten years!
> 
> Kinda reminds me of cigars!


I think this is the case in my situation. My sample was from a square tin and was less than impressive. The idea of aging it for ten years does interest me though. I also read that the round tins had a better taste. I will be on the lookout for the round tins, I am very curious to see how the two compare.


----------

